# Batteries standing for a year +



## cgs (27/1/21)

Hello ALL.
Hope you guys are well, been a while. 

I smoked my last cigarette (again) this morning and got the old vape gear out.
I have 18650s and 21700s, (sony / samsung) that have been sitting ± a year and a half in a container in a cupboard.

What do you think, yay or nay? Safe?
I prefer to use my mechanicals so just thought I'd double check with some smarter minds.

Shot.
Live long and prosper.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/1/21)

If you have a multimeter or voltmeter, check to see if they are at least still above 2.5 volt. The clever people reckon that electrodes start degrading / dissolving when Lithium Ion batteries drop below 2 volt, typically when stored for long periods or over-discharged.
Also see *voltage limits* section at https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium-ion_battery.

If no voltmeter is available, see if you have a facility on the Mod that will show you the actual voltage reading - before you attach an atty.
Mods typically will not fire when the battery is below 3.2 or 3.3 v.

If you have an external charger, pop them in there first to ensure that they are fully charged again before re-use.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (27/1/21)

As above, very good advice.

If the batteries were stored at over 50% charged they will probably be as good as when you last used them.

Congrats on the last ciggie

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/1/21)

You've got some good advice above, and you could also check out;
https://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries

It seems that they respond best to storage at room temperature, with a 40 - 50% charge as apposed fully charged or flat, and are apparently good for some 10 years plus with minimum degradation at this float.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Timwis (27/1/21)

Stranger said:


> As above, very good advice.
> 
> If the batteries were stored at over 50% charged they will probably be as good as when you last used them.
> 
> Congrats on the last ciggie


Agree and that's the main reason new batteries are shipped with at least 50% charge to give them long shelf life!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## cgs (28/1/21)

> If you have a multimeter or voltmeter....


I have a new one on the way.
For now I'm putting the fresh charged batts in a sigelei; it's got 2 V readings - pretty handy.



> If you have an external charger...


Done. Will use the regulated for a charge cycle just to be sure.



> Congrats on the last ciggie ...


TY very much 



> If the batteries were stored at over 50%...





> It seems that they respond best to storage at room temperature...


Exactly what I did.
Thinking about older laptop batteries. They take some abuse and I've had laptops that never had a battery problem.

Thanks very much for taking the time to respond guys and for the links. Much appreciated.
I have 12 x 18650 and was looking at all of them and it would have stung to get new ones. Waste not, want not.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/1/21)

cgs said:


> Thanks very much for taking the time to respond guys and for the links. Much appreciated.
> I have 12 x 18650 and was looking at all of them and it would have stung to get new ones. Waste not, want not.



Glad we could help, and thanks for the feedback. People around here are very liberal in parting with any form of advice. 
You did mention mechs, so it's a good thing you had a regulated mod available to check with.

Good luck with try #2 to keep off the stinkies. Don't bash yourself over it. No-one here is going to be judgemental on that front either. 
It's very easy to go back to the easiest method of getting your nic fix. A lot of people actually quit vaping not because vaping does not work, but rather due to the fact that it involves a bit more 'admin' for them to keep at it. It's just so simple to open a pack of smokes and light up, in comparison.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (21/11/21)

I have a battery that sat for a year as my single battery mod needs repairing. I tried using it after a year, it’s a no go and even my battery charger says it’s bad so it’s in the battery bin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morix (27/11/21)

I have x4 30Ts in my cycle with a mech at 0.09 - 0.12 with different coils for more than 3 years. These numbers will indicate consistent hard use and i can now feel they are starting to get weak... Its almost been 4 years with the 4 batteries.

Just my personal experience with samsung. I believe yours will be fine. If it was stored above 50% or 3.2v you should be ait. The brand does contribute to longevity. If it was ijoy or some other pavement brand i wouldn't even risk it.


----------

